# Bit by the Sailing Bug in Louisiana



## PriorityCruiser (May 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

My wife, Megan, and I are in our mid 20's and are eager to start down the path of becoming life-long sailors together. I have only been sailing twice in my life, and both times were on rather large boats in the BVI's/USVI's. I am lucky enough to have a friend whose father has a rather lengthy sailing resume, and he is the person that got me interested/hooked. The first trip was a 4 day excursion on a 64' ketch, and the second was 6 days on a 51' sloop. I participated as crew on the first, and my wife and I were crew on the second.

I can't think of anything else I would love to do more than cruise aboard my own sailboat. My wife is not quite as finatical as me, but is interested and wants to learn as well. Being located in Baton Rouge, LA, we are looking to begin our journey on the waters of Lake Pontchartrain. Having a decently large sailing community there, we hope to meet up with some folks from the same area either through clubs, word of mouth, or forums like this one.

Thanks for reading, and please do not hesitate to get in touch with me if you are Lake Pontchartrain bound...

Garrett


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome.Do not know how much sailing is going on with oil spill over there.marc


----------



## PriorityCruiser (May 26, 2010)

That's a good point. The inland waters are starting to close left and right around here, but as far as I know, Lake Pontchartrain is still open. I'll keep my fingers crossed...

G


----------



## jaydducote (Jun 5, 2010)

Garrett,
I'm also just getting into sailing, am from Baton Rouge, and am looking to sail on Lake Pontchartrain. I'm actually in the process of purchasing a boat in Slidell that I'm then going to sail over to Madisonville since that's a good bit closer to BR. Let me know how your adventures are going and I'll do the same. Its always good to find fellow sailors in motor-boat-infested Louisiana!


----------

